# Getting tax number without registration for internship in Berlin



## ruiterdeemma (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone! 

I just got accepted to an internship in Berlin, so will be moving there from the Netherlands for 3 months. Because the internship is only three months, I plan on staying registered in the Netherlands, where I am finishing my Master's degree (the internship is part of it). However, the placement provider asked me for a tax number, because I will receive some compensation (around 200 euros a month). Because I don't plan on registering, I'm not too sure how to go about this. Does anyone know if I can get a tax number without registration? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

They may not be too picky, you could suggest that they use your Dutch tax number. Sometimes they just need to fill in something on the form, if no tax is going to be paid or withheld.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

ruiterdeemma said:


> Because I don't plan on registering, I'm not too sure how to go about this. Does anyone know if I can get a tax number without registration?


If you need a German tax number, you'll have to register. You should probably make your appointment before you even move.


----------

